# Buying betta fish online



## claycad (May 10, 2011)

Hi. I recently set up a small tank (1.5 gallon) in anticipation of buying a betta. I bought the tank at a walmart store, and while the store sold bettas, none caught my eye, and frankly they looked unhealthy (no wonder with the little bowls they keep them it). I went to a locally owned pet shop and again, they only had a few bettas, none of which caught my eye. I then went to a big name petshop which only had 8 bettas in stock and again, none caught my eye and they seemed worse off then the wal mart fish.

I was thinking about buying one online, and I'm sure this is possible. I know I would have to get next day shipping which would be expensive, but I don't mind paying it if I get a fish that I will want. Can anybody recommend an online petshop that sells bettas and would you recommend this? I could talk to the petshops in my area about ordering one special, but they might charge as much or more than ordering one online myself. I would like either a halfmoon or crowntail, but not sure yet. I know the shipping would be stressful for the fish, but I'm assuming that they are shipped to stores like wal mart since they don't bread them there. 

Thanks.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

www.aquabid.com is very popular. They have lots of beautiful fish in every color. You can search what country you want to buy the fish from too.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!! 

I have had good luck with these sellers on AquaBid:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Hopdiggity

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&M1247m

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&84elmo2001

The last two are a husband & wife team that I have gotten most of my bettas from. 

Hope that helps!!!


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

I just ordered 2 bettas for the first tome on aquabid.com, they should be here tomorrow. I'll let you know how all goes. I do recommend checking feedback for all sellers when you see a betta you like. I chose a lady with 300+feedback, all positive. She had a phone number on the auctions to call with questions and when I did so, she had no problem talking with me and explaining shipping, her stock, etc. I'll go see if I can find a link for you.

Edit: Darn, no current auctions. Her ID was betta_afinity.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We also have several members here who may have fry for sale. I know beat2020 does. His fry are gorgeous.


----------



## MelissaD (May 17, 2011)

I've used aquabid on several occassions and can recommend it, although I always encourage buying from local breeders!


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Girls came in within 2 days, look great, and are the healthiest new bettas I've ever had.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

callmeconfused said:


> Girls came in within 2 days, look great, and are the healthiest new bettas I've ever had.


Which seller did you use? 

And congrats on your new, healthy girls! :-D


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Like everyone else said Aqua-Bid is your best bet or seeing if anyone on this forum has some juvies for sale. I've purchased bettas from aqua-bid 3 times, my third guy will be here next week (pictured in my avatar). There are US breeders on AB but most are overseas. Purchasing a betta from overseas can be costly because of shipping. You have to use a transhipper which is sort of like a middle man. I'd recommend Jennifer Viveiros for a transhipper. 

Do you have a Petco in your area? They have the most selections as far as tail type goes. However their fish care seems to vary from city to city so you'll want to make sure their fish are nice and healthy.

Good luck!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree, aquabid is the way to go. In my experience, shipping from Thailand is only $5 more than shipping in the states... BUT, if you do get a fish from overseas DO NOT under any circumstances choose Kevin in NY as your transhipper. He was HORRIBLE! I have never used Jennifer Viveiros but I have heard great things about her so will use her next time. The breeder I like most out of the 2 I bought from is Aquastar71... he is very nice and helpful, and seems like he cares about his fish and making you happy! Good luck.


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> Which seller did you use?
> 
> And congrats on your new, healthy girls! :-D


betta_afinity was her ID.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

callmeconfused said:


> betta_afinity was her ID.


OK - thanks!!! :-D


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Oh, and thank you for the congrats
....I'm such an airhead sometimes, lol.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

callmeconfused said:


> Oh, and thank you for the congrats
> ....I'm suck an airhead sometimes, lol.


Aren't we all???!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

...the sad part there is that I misspelled the word such as suck, while claiming to be an airhead...I guess the point got across. lol


----------

